# Maternity pay for Intended parents through international surrogacy



## little lady (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Natalie


Our twins are due 13 th March and I was wondering how I go about applying for maternity pay now the law has changed for parents having  children through international surrogacy?


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi little lady


Annoyingly for you, the new rules come into force for children born or due after 5 April so it sounds like you will just miss them. However most employers are honouring them for those with babies born now and there is usually scope for negotiation. The rights you get under the new rules are the same as for adoption leave (essentially one of you can claim the equivalent to maternity leave/pay and the other of you can claim paternity leave - you get to choose which way round). The claim is made on the basis of a self declaration that you are expecting a child through surrogacy and intend to apply for a parental order.


For your personal entitlements you will need to look at your employment contract as well as the law. If you need me to put you in touch with an employment lawyer to help, pm or email me.


Best of luck with the rest of the pregnancy.


Natalie


----------



## little lady (Dec 7, 2008)

Thank you. Our twins birth date is after April but they will probably arrive at 36 weeks as twins and not make full term .


Does this mean we would be in entitled as original birth date after April ?


----------

